# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  What to sheet bathroom walls and ceiling with?

## skidave

Starting a bathroom reno, and was wondering what is the best product to sheet the walls and ceiling with? 
Further, I'm assuming this is also done before the floor get screeded? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Starting a bathroom reno, and was wondering what is the best product to sheet the walls and ceiling with?  All wet area sheeting is rated WR (Water Resistant).
> There are a number of brands available, if you check the thickness of the sheeting removed and replace with the same thickness it can save you some work around doors and windows. 
> Further, I'm assuming this is also done before the floor get screeded?  Not a requirement, but good practice as it avoids water sitting under the screed.  You will also need to install a water stop (alloy angle) in the entrance/s to prevent water travelling out of the wet area. The height of the screed will be the thickness of the floor tile plus 4 mm for glue, this ensures the tiles finish flush.   
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

  Hope this helps.  :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

personally I prefer vilaboard. The wet area plasterboards worry mecause if any moisture does find its way to the plaster inside the water membrain, then down come the walls...and all the tiles.

----------


## skidave

Yep, I'm going to stay away from products like Aquachek for this. 
With the villaboard, what thickness should I use for the walls? I don't need to match it to existing windows/doors as these are all changing. Also - do I use the same for the ceiling, or can I use Aquacheck here?... or should I use thinner villaboard? 
Also - I'm assuming villaboard is fine to tile over? 
Finally, do I need to tape/plaster the joints? 
Sorry for all the question!

----------


## johnc

For the ceiling you simply use the same stuff as the rest of the house, which is standard plasterboard. For the walls you do tape the joins and corners and base coat etc. You tile directly onto Villaboard but you will need to waterproof where appropriate. 6mm will be fine for sheet thickness, look on the James Hardie web site there are specifications for tile fixing.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> personally I prefer vilaboard. The wet area plasterboards worry mecause if any moisture does find its way to the plaster inside the water membrain, then down come the walls...and all the tiles.

  *+ 1*

----------


## stevoh741

agree 6mm Vila. Some of the edges you need to grind a recess in for your taped joint. I use a masonry disk in the grinder but make sure you wear good PPE and for dust protection. Bad chit to be breathing in...

----------

